

Show HN: Monitor websites for changes with notification of what changed - cl8ton
https://diphur.com/intro

======
cl8ton
I posted this here a while back and since its show hn day, thought I would
give an update. We are now at 103k registered users and went to a paid model
last month.

As always, would love feedback from the crowd here.

------
chacham15
A few comments: add pictures and change the youtube link to an embedded video.
For me, whenever I see a large blob of text, I skip it. I like seeing a
picture to show me what it is about first.

